# Looking for appartments in Angus (by CFB Borden)



## Darkage (29 Mar 2009)

Good day!

I am getting posted to Borden this summer and I was wondering if any of you knew some good ressources to use to find apartments in Angus.

I already tried kijiji and craiglist, but only found 2-3 listings...

Thanks in advance


----------



## kratz (29 Mar 2009)

The Borden Citizen (base newspaper) classified section always has some ads for places to rent. Sadly, it's not available online.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2009)

Darkage said:
			
		

> Good day!
> 
> I am getting posted to Borden this summer and I was wondering if any of you knew some good ressources to use to find apartments in Angus.



IRP, as part of their service, will provide you with a rental search service at your destination. This service will find places for you to view and arrange timings to view them during your house-hunting trip.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2009)

Meanwhile, try these:

http://www.places4rent.com/finder.asp?LOCID=442

http://www.rentboard.ca/rentals/index.aspx?locid=3870

http://www.canadarentals.net/city-view.cfm?CityID=1135


----------



## chaplainLD (19 Jul 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> The Borden Citizen (base newspaper) classified section always has some ads for places to rent. Sadly, it's not available online.


Better late than never:
http://www.pspborden.com/Citizen/CitizenOnline.aspx


----------

